

Cappuccino 0.7 Released - boucher
http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2009/05/20/cappuccino-07-now-available/

======
old-gregg
280North looks awesome: hacking on some cool stuff, enjoying life. If you
don't mind me asking, how do you survive?

Most YC startups are desperately pimping their little web sites on every
techcrunch they can find, consuming every open sourced library there is,
without contributing much back, while you're sailing along like open source
gods, immortal, living off the sunlight.

I know about 280Slides, but it seems you're mostly about Atlas and Cappuccino,
so which one is your monetizable product? Or did I nail it with immortality?
:)

~~~
boucher
We're not immortal, but I'm glad you think so. We strongly believe in open
source software, and we want to be a part of it. Cappuccino is our way of
doing that. Plus, with something this cool, we just couldn't keep it to
ourselves :)

But, for the record, Atlas will be a commercial product. We are not yet ready
to release details though.

------
johnfox
As a longtime Cocoa developer, I'm thrilled to be able to use Cappuccino. The
.7 release is a great leap forward, particularly the new theming capability.
I've literally dreamed of the day that I could deliver a true desktop quality
experience in a web app: Cappuccino will let me get there.

------
tolmasky
We'll be putting up some tutorials on how to use nib2cib and all the new
technologies in the coming weeks

------
aston
The Aristo PSDs should be a treat for folks like me with no real Photoshop
training but with the ambition to make things that don't look ugly.

------
utx00
does anyone have experience with something like this (or SproutCore, GWT)
versus a heavier javascript solutions that uses the backend purely to get
data? i'm thinking extjs on the frontend with an api on the backend (probably
django for the admin). any feedback? ps: i expect to write js most of the time
as opposed to (in this case) python. extjs is rich enough that i don't have to
muck with html/css either and i can throw google gears for good measure.

sorry, too long.

appreciate any comments.

~~~
SwellJoe
I was under the impression that this was more like ExtJS (i.e. the heavier end
of the scale) rather than something like jQuery that pretty much just works on
top of standard HTML markup.

I spent several months attempting to hack our applications to work within the
ExtJS way, but found it pretty hostile to working with a traditional web
application (e.g. POST/GET rather than AJAX everything). This bad experience
led me to dismiss Cappuccino as being inappropriate for our needs, though it
might be useful for writing apps from scratch. jQuery has proven far more
amenable to a baby-steps conversion from a traditional CGI app to an AJAX
application. There's also the accessibility and downgrade path question with
all-JavaScript generated pages (like ExtJS, and, I thought, Cappuccino).

But perhaps I'm mistaken about Cappuccino.

~~~
utx00
very informative. thanks.

i think in cappuccino you do everything in the "backend". there's no need to
write javascript/html/css ... which is good in a lot of ways (you can output
source for different devices, and i'm even guessing you could generate
different backends - php, .NET) - but i'm more interested in the js/AJAX
everything model, lighter on the backend.

i've never worked in objectiveC/J but js seems nicer at first glance. but i
may just be saying that so that i don't feel like i would miss something
should we choose etxjs.

more feedback would be appreciated guys.

~~~
tlrobinson
Actually it's the opposite, Cappuccino applications are mostly client-side,
running on JavaScript. Objective-J is an extension to JavaScript, which gets
compiled to JavaScript (either at runtime or ahead of time).

~~~
utx00
yes. but how is that generated js being served?

~~~
tlrobinson
Any HTTP server. The runtime compilation takes place in the browser (the
compiler is written in JavaScript). The pre-compilation uses a command line
version of the compiler running in Rhino)

~~~
utx00
thanks. i think i'm sticking to js then.

------
mlLK
Is this [really] the solution for building cross-compliant applications for
web-browsers?

    
    
       When you program in Cappuccino, you don't need to concern yourself
       with the complexities of traditional web technologies like HTML, CSS, or even
       the DOM. The unpleasantries of building complex cross browser applications are
       abstracted away for you.

[<http://cappuccino.org/learn/documentation/>]

~~~
utx00
what do you think about something like extjs?

~~~
sarvesh
extjs is a library and Objective-J is a new language. It is different in many
respects. extjs might be good library to have with existing frameworks but if
you are building something really complex UI on the web you are better off
with Cappuccino.

------
stuffmc
Yeaaaah! Cappuccino Rocks Da House!!! :-)

~~~
shiranaihito
It's weird how a harmless and well-meaning response gets so many downvotes for
not being all serious and business-like.

~~~
thwarted
It doesn't need to be serious and business-like, but it does need to
contribute to the discussion. The likes of leet speak, fanboi terms, and first
post claims do none of that, and in fact are harmful (no matter how well-
meaning) because they contribute to the noise rather than the signal.

~~~
jksmith
There are plenty of posts on HN that directly "contribute to the discussion,"
but still get voted down. I think it's more accurate to say a post is down or
upvoted on the basis of whether or not the post contributes to the discussion
the voters want to read.

~~~
thwarted
Yes, at a minimum it needs to contribute to the discussion. If it doesn't do
that, it should get voted down. There are other factors at play that will make
people vote something down also; there was a topic/entry here with some
interesting suggestions about multi-dimensional ratings (that I can't seem to
find the page for it now).

